# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  Dòng chữ chạy ngang qua màn hình

## khicaca

Viết chương trình cho dòng chữ chạy ngang qua màn hình(căn giữa màn hình) cho tới khi nhấn một phím bất kì thì dừng (chương trinh viết sử dụng các thủ tục - vì mình đang học phần thủ tục).
Các bạn viết cách ngắn gon giúp mình nhé! Cám ơn các bạn trước. Bài này thực ra ở sách giáo khoa 11 có viết nhưng mình thấy hơi dài, rườm dà, có cách khác ngắn gọn hơn chứ.

----------


## nguyencuong880

em hiểu biết nông cạn ko biết viết thế này có đúng ko . anh/chị em ý kiến nhé


```
uses     crt;
var       s:ansistring;
procedure      inp;
begin
           write('nhap xau can thao tac:');
           readln(s); s:=s+'   ';
           clrscr;
end;
procedure      xuly;
var       i,d:longint;
begin
           d:=length(s);
           repeat
                       gotoxy(10,10);
                       write(s);
                       delay(1000);
                       s:=copy(s,2,d-1)+copy(s,1,1);;
          until    keypressed;
end;
begin 
          clrscr;
          inp;
          xuly;
end.
```

----------


## ngoclongnb1609

CHạy chương trình báo lỗi ở ansistring . Mà nó là kí gì thế? Mình chưa biết

----------


## seodienlanh

> CHạy chương trình báo lỗi ở ansistring . Mà nó là kí gì thế? Mình chưa biết


Đó là kiểu xâu khá bự và chỉ đc xài trong fpc .

----------


## muabanxe

lehang mới học Pascal mà, chắc chưa dùng tới free pascal đâu. Mình học PC 4 năm oài mà đã lần nào được mó vào fpc đâu. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## alimama

```
uses  crt;
var   i:integer;
      a:string;
begin
      a:='Chao Mung Ban Den Dien Dan Tin Hoc';
      for i:=1 to 78 do
            a:=' '+a;
      a:=a+a;
      clrscr;
      repeat
            inc(i);
            gotoxy(1,12);
            write(copy(a,i,79));
            delay(150);
            if i=120 then
            begin
                  i:=0;
                  clrscr;
            end;
      until keypressed;
end.
```

----------

